# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  lady kaka kot ins face

## schiene

coole Verarsche von Lady GaGa.
Lautsprecher bezw.Kopfhörer auf und los gehts..... 

[youtube:f9n06ezh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95PWdglOhS8[/youtube:f9n06ezh]

----------


## walter

Stark, Lalita tanzt auf dem Bett nach dieser Musik.    ::

----------


## schiene

> Stark, Lalita tanzt auf dem Bett nach dieser Musik.


solange sie den text nicht versteht isses ja ok  ::

----------


## walter

Die versteht schon einiges an Text. Aber ihrer Karriere wird das nicht hinderlich sein.

----------

